# Scalped Injured Pigeon



## aemi (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi,

Found this guy. He has a scalped head. 

I found so many threads about this on this forum, but I can NOT find any medication here in Canada for him. 

Sterile saline <- I will do this myself.

I need a solution for this -> an anti bacterial barrier cream.

I am following this thread so far: Basic LIFE SAVING steps

PS I've had about 20 pigeons before, years ago. Never had this happened.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Can you get stuff called 'Intrasite Gel' from a pharmacy? It's an antibacterial gel in a flying-saucer shaped plastic container with a nozzle. Apply liberally to wounds on pigeons.

http://wound.smith-nephew.com/ca_en/node.asp?NodeId=2958


----------



## aemi (Jan 20, 2012)

So I went to the pharmacy asking for Intrasite Gel or Neosporin. However, here in canada Neosporin is with perscription but the substitute is polysporin that can be bought over the counter. So I bought Polysporin. 

*What I did*

about 1.30-2 hours i've put him near a heat source. He should be warm by now. I gave him a few times, drops of the international rehydrating solution. I washed his injury with a home made sterile saline. Then I applied the Polysporin. 

*Questions*

1. How many times I have to give him the international rehydrating solution?

2. How many times do I apply Polysporin in a day (24 hrs, including night if necessary)?

3. He needs food, what do I give him? 
Note: I have on hand, raw popcorn (uncooked, no flavour or butter, just raw), seeds of sunflower, and um.. corn meal... I can prly make a paste with water if I have to feed him. I have no tube available, and I am not really comfortable doing that if he doesn't eat on his own. I can force him to eat seeds or stuff but not through a tube.

4. If he does not drink on it's own later one and feed, what do I do and how many times per day?

*Update Pictures*


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

He needs a direct heat source, such as a heating pad underneath him and set on the low setting.
You can put the polysporin on his head twice a day.

*Here are some pre-written feeding instructions...
*
He will get some liquid from the peas. I would give him an additional 5ccs water 3 time a day.

You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.
This is a wonderful method for teaching babies to eat because they feel the whole food in their mouth and it’s soft and easy to pick up and hang on to. 
The crop is located right below the throat and with food it fills up like a little balloon. The peas make the crop feel lumpy and squishy.
__________________


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

You have done a great job so far. This is a very healable injury.

However, as a precaution I would start him on an oral antibiotic.

Amoxycillin, Trimethropium Sulfa are both available in CA here:

http://highpointpigeonsupplies.net/

Get one or the other and start an oral treatment for at least 7 days. 

OR...if you or anyone you know happens to have any human-grade antibiotics around, use that. Something like:

Cephalexin, Ceclor, Augmentin, Baytril (Cipro, Ciproflax), Penicillin....


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, that looks like a cut that's opened up more than anything else. They kinda' have a problem with cuts in that area--they tend to do that REAL easy. He's actually going to heal a lot faster AND better if you clean that stuff off and pull the skin back together so that the edges touch. Me, I'd stitch it without even pulling the feathers out (have done a bunch of times) but many folks on here will howl like Banshees about either me suggesting it or you for doing it. Some that used to howl even did it themselves but later found it unfashionable to mention it.

What a world we live in, huh?

Anyhow, you can get the two back together nicely with aggressive medical tape as long as you're willing to pluck some feathers to bare the skin to attach the tape to--it's just going to cause the bird A LOT more pain that doing stitches. I have, by the way, stitched myself up before without pain reliever if anyone wants to yell about how stitches would hurt--I even prefer it to getting those miserable Novocaine shots.

You can also, if you have any, use medical super glue if you can get your hands on some. Just don't put it IN the cut--you have to pucker the wound a little inward and apply the glue to the dry outsides along the edge of the cut. Tape's probably the best way to go for you, but it can't be that barely-sticky kind that they mostly sell now--it needs to be the really aggressive stuff.

What tends to happen if you don't get them pulled together is that you get a layer of scar tissue that grows so firmly to the skull that's exposed in your photos that you end up with a somewhat bare spot that never goes away. So... they can't take the cold quite as well because their brains are so close there. It's FAR better to bite the bullet and do something that'll give them a more natural hairdo.

Pidgey


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

That may be true..in fact, Pidgey is correct... it may well end up that there will be a permanent bare patch there, scar tissue and skin covering the skull but no longer any feathers.

Not gonna howl...but...IMHO, stitching together or gluing an injured animal's skin is not something any layman should attempt. This is really a surgical procedure. If one is to go that route, it should be done by a professional.

BTW...he/she seems to be a squeaker or adolescent....probably was getting mercilessly picked on by adults (as opposed to it being a predator or impact injury).


----------



## aemi (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks so much guys, please come back to help with further questions I might have.

- How many times per day do I feed him peas per day? 

I know exactly what you guys mean regarding the wound. There is skin (I believe, not sure, it's all covered by feathers) above his right eye and it creates little bump. Basically it's not normal. I don't trust myself doing anything with glue or stitches, so this is out of a question. I can def try with tape, unfortunately I only have regular tape and electric tape. I will try look in stores. 

I was trying so hard to find an oral antibiotic for him. Calling pet stores, none have anything for him. I obviously cannot wait 10 days - 30 days shipping time for orders online. Again, I am in Canada, NOT California. I will keep looking until I find a suitable option. However, if I do find, how many drops do I give the bird and how many times per day?


----------



## aemi (Jan 20, 2012)

guys should I be worried about getting any sickness from the pigeon? I do wear gloves and wash my hands after... I mean he is inside my home... and there are some articles which blame the pigeons and say they transmit so many viruses or bacteria, while other people say that's not true.

What do you think?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

aemi said:


> guys *should I be worried about getting any sickness from the pigeon? *I do wear gloves and wash my hands after... I mean he is inside my home... and there are some articles which blame the pigeons and say they transmit so many viruses or bacteria, while other people say that's not true.
> 
> What do you think?


No..and no need to wear gloves although you should wash your hands before you handle him so he doesn't get any thing from you.
Of course there are articles blaming pigeons for causing illness and I believe those article were written to support the business of exterminators.


----------



## aemi (Jan 20, 2012)

Quick Update:

OK so I figured out. His center piece of skin is definitively missing. What I am trying to say is that if I stretch the right side and left side they don't come together anymore and there is a gap in there. Will it grow? I will try and use medicinal tape to at least cover his head and stretch both sides as much as I can.

Also I feed him today about 50 peas, yet his crop does not seem full. That's weird cause he looks to me like he's a youngster. I know where the crop is located. 

Later: if I put the tape how am I going to apply the anti bacterial cream any more?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Just for the "reassurance factor", on *this web page* I have uploaded before and after photos of my two scalped pigeons so you can see how large the affected area was and what scarring remained.


----------



## aemi (Jan 20, 2012)

Feefo said:


> Just for the "reassurance factor", on *this web page* I have uploaded before and after photos of my two scalped pigeons so you can see how large the affected area was and what scarring remained.


Thanks. Actually that was the first page that I've found related to my case. If it wasn't for that page I wouldn't take the pigeon home as I thought his case was terminal. That's what encouraged me and after I've found these forums. 
Since you are not mentioning I'm guessing you did not use medical tape to bring his skin together, did you? Yet you had such good results. Is my case a little different and I need medical tape?

I've feed him again. After he fell asleep in my arms for a little while. Later I somehow figured he wants water and I gave him a little in a container. He drunk all by himself. And he wanted more. He got almost 100mg that time. I'm wondering if this is unusual or if this is a sign that he has another illness. He's much more alert than when I've found him.


----------



## lindylou (Jul 25, 2009)

*scalped injured pigeon*

Hello, 

Just a note. I notice you say you are in Canada. I am in the City of Vancouver, B.C., and there is a great vet here that deals primarily with wild birds called "Night Owl Bird Hospital Located at 1956 West Broadway, Vancouver, B.C. telephone no. (604) 734-5100. They do not charge anything to treat farel pigeons and will even give you meds free. There is no other place like it in the whole province and I have used them many times to rehab sick and injured birds. They would also be willing to let you ask a question of the vets: (Dr. Anne MacDonald and Dr. Jennifer Miller) and will phone you back with advice. Are you able to take the bird there? They do request that you PHONE before you bring the bird in to assure that the vet can see the bird that day between other patient birds. They will do everything in their power to help the bird are do not euthenize any that can be saved, unlike the Wildlife Society of B.C. that does euthenize pigeons too easily,again, care is free of charge and they will let you have the bird back, which no other place will do. If you are not close enough to take the bird there, try and give them a call and ask for advice.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

> Thanks. Actually that was the first page that I've found related to my case. If it wasn't for that page I wouldn't take the pigeon home as I thought his case was terminal. That's what encouraged me and after I've found these forums.
> Since you are not mentioning I'm guessing you did not use medical tape to bring his skin together, did you? Yet you had such good results. Is my case a little different and I need medical tape?
> 
> I've feed him again. After he fell asleep in my arms for a little while. Later I somehow figured he wants water and I gave him a little in a container. He drunk all by himself. And he wanted more. He got almost 100mg that time. I'm wondering if this is unusual or if this is a sign that he has another illness. He's much more alert than when I've found him.


I have never used medical tape so I don't know what the results would have been if I had used it...Winnie-the-Pooh and Moonshine are the only two scalped pigeons that I have treated. Winnie's eyelid droops a bit because of the way her scalp shifted and I have often wondered whether taping would have helped.

Do you mean 100 ml? If so, that is a lot of water! But he will be drinking as much as his body needs. He could have something else wrong with him, often pigeons are injured because their reactions are impaired by another illness, so keep an eye on him for any additional symptoms. What are his poops like?


----------



## aemi (Jan 20, 2012)

@lindylou Thanks so much I just moved from there 2 months ago... I am in the Eastern Ontario area now. If things don't go right I might give them a call, especially that I need to find oral medication for them, antibiotic and I cannot find any brand. 

Things got complicated. I tried using medicinal tape, whatever looked to me aggressive tape, I've tried two types, non work. So I ended up using duck tape but it's not too tight. I am actually thinking to take it down, unless I am advised otherwise. 

His crop is full. Somebody helped me located, apparently I did not know where to look. (It's been too long)

As soon as I finished working on him and put him back in the box he pooped, and it looks red, it's much more red than in the pictures below (I guess it's blood eh?). Now I am really scared for him, advise would be appreciated. I've been feeding him peas, and about 10 wheat. So I am guessing that's why most of the poo is green.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Check the other side of the newspaper on which the "red" poop is...I may be wrong, but I think it is the photo showing through that is causing the reddish colour.


----------



## November-X-Scourge (May 12, 2011)

Toronto, by any chance? Really curious... and if so, I know a vet. They do pigeons as long as you say theyre your pet. If they wonder why hes so fidgety, say he doesnt like unfamiliar people, and if they ask why he has lice, say he was lost and you found him like that, If they ask why hes not banded, say hes and old rescue. These go for any vet.


----------



## aemi (Jan 20, 2012)

Hamilton. No avian vet here I was told.

I think you are right, there could be something red on the other side. I'll check when he wakes up.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

What happens is that the longer the skin is left open in a spot like this, the more it sorta' shrinks and retracts to a point. It always feels like there's a piece missing unless you catch it virtually the day that it happens. Also, a small rip can turn into a pretty big one in fairly short order because they tend to get longer real easily, especially if they reach up and scratch it with their toenails. The skin just doesn't attach to the skull with fascia like it does on other places on the body, which is why it does this so easily.

It is pretty common for red ads on the other side of the newspaper sheet you're using to cause a panic. However, they can certainly have bloody stools, usually due to a type of worm called a "threadworm" or "hairworm" (Capillaria). Worming is done with various medications but make sure about the possibility of ads first.

Pidgey


----------



## aemi (Jan 20, 2012)

ok, there was another paper with red stuff on it, so no need to worry yet.

He's head wound starts to become better. He even started eating by his own only when he is in my arms. He does not eat inside the box alone. One question thought, when he poops or vomiting? but I don't think so) I see full peas and or full wheat. Is that normal? Yesterday, there were so many. Like around 10 or so. 

@November-X-Scourge, oh my, it can have lice eh? It better not. He's inside my house. I will try and check him for that. Well he was out in the winter here, I guess at worse was -10 C, I hope they all died.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

aemi said:


> @November-X-Scourge, oh my, it can have lice eh? It better not. He's inside my house. I will try and check him for that. Well he was out in the winter here, I guess at worse was -10 C, I hope they all died.


No need to worry if he has, they are probably feather mites & cannot survive off the bird.
A permethrin spray from a pet shop will soon clear them, but remember to cover the birds eyes & beak when using.
Also be sure to spray under the wings as this is where they tend to hide.


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

I am going to chime in here...I do hope you removed the duct tape...please don't use that.

Also...you really,really need to get antibiotics ASAP...you need to start these in the next 1-2 days. If you cannot find locally,order and express-mail/overnight to you. I have provided you with a link to one supplier on the first page of this thread.

It is good news that he is eating. However...if you feed peas and then later find peas scattered about...then he/she just vomited them....so ended up with no food. Does he eat bird seed on his own ?

Like Quazar said, pigeon lice is specific to only pigeons and does not jump to other animals/birds/humans.

Keep him in a very, very, very warm environment. Talking 26 degrees C/80 degrees F. If you cannot heat a room to this, then use an electric heating pad under a layer of cloth towel, set on low, at the bottom of the box.


----------



## aemi (Jan 20, 2012)

Thanks, 

I've removed the duct tape. It was a bad idea on my part, since the glue was stuck on his feathers, it was also hard to take it off. Twice a day, though I apply the anti bacterial cream. I also spend time with him/her.

Good thing you reminded me about antibiotics cause I got distracted and I was looking to buy a proper cage and stuff for him. I understand it takes about 4 months for his feathers to grow on his head and I think it would be better for him to be in a proper cage. Eventually I will make him free and put the cage on the balcony in case he wants to return and sleep/eat there for a little while.

PS I need prescription for any antibiotic for the bird


----------



## aemi (Jan 20, 2012)

I need websites from where to buy those medications. For some reasons I am not able to find any on google yet.

The website that was given to me on this forum, I am not able to get in touch with them and see the shipping fees and if they ship to Canada.

//later

is this one any good? but it will be like 50$ with shipping taxes and handling fee. 15ml is enough?
Baytril ® Otic (Brand) -> http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?pcatid=9615


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

www.foyspetsupplies.com
they specialize in pigeons.


----------



## aemi (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi,

Yay I've found these guys in Canada. Please let me know what should I order.

I've opened his mouth and everything seems fine. Joints under the wings, no bumps.
But, he drinks an awful lot of water and I think he has diarrhea. Sometimes, his poo is green, like really green. Sometimes is yellowish. Also waterish. He's barely moving, slow reactions, and... there could be something wrong with his bum. I think it's a bit prominent.

The website is this:

http://pigeonplus.ca/Pages/Medicines for domestic animals.htm

please let me know what to buy from there...


----------



## Teresa (Jul 10, 2005)

aemi said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yay I've found these guys in Canada. Please let me know what should I order.
> 
> ...


I didn't see any of the antibiotics needed on the above link, but the link that Jaye provided is in Canada and has what you need. Their Amoxicilin-based antibiotics are expensive, but on page 5 of the Meds section they have Trimethropium Sulpha for $19.95, and that would do very well.
This is the same link, but hopefully it shoulf take you to the right page:

http://highpointpigeonsupplies.net/...path/6067316/start/41/total/81/Categories.bok


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

can you feel around the bum, is the prominent area hard or soft? Sometimes pigeons can get canker in that area, sometimes other things can cause an obstruction or a swelling. Can you take a photo?

It is after midnight here in the UK so I have to go!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

pirab buk said:


> www.foyspetsupplies.com
> they specialize in pigeons.


Poster is in Canada...supplies shipped from US to CA get hung up,from what I have heard. Better to buy in Canada.




Teresa said:


> I didn't see any of the antibiotics needed on the above link, but the link that Jaye provided is in Canada and has what you need. Their Amoxicilin-based antibiotics are expensive, but on page 5 of the Meds section they have Trimethropium Sulpha for $19.95, and that would do very well.
> This is the same link, but hopefully it shoulf take you to the right page:
> 
> http://highpointpigeonsupplies.net/...path/6067316/start/41/total/81/Categories.bok


Yes, get the Trimeth Sulpha AND also get Metronidazole (FishZole) or Ronidazole (Ronivet). If you have the $, get some Spartrix, too. Quick, quick, my friend....


----------



## aemi (Jan 20, 2012)

@Theresa, that link is in US, California. Not able to get hold of them to ask if they ship to Can
The Bum is hard, poo was stuck around that area a lot, so I had give him a bathwhich in tn created more problems. He was cold I had to find ways to warm him up etc. He also got very scared. I managed to clean him but not enough around the bum to soften the stuff there so I can clean the bum too. Really he was so scared.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. That link is to Ontario California.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Check out this thread from a while ago. It lists some different pigeon supplies either from Canada, or who will ship to canada.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/wh...-provider-that-will-ship-to-canada-46732.html
*
Maybe Jedds or Global might work for you. Don't know.*


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Foy's would be another choice. I know you are in Canada, and not sure how long it would take, but dang, I've checked out other sights that are in Canada, and couldn't find anything like what you are looking for. Some just sell meds to vets, and the products don't tell you what the medication actually is. Didn't realize it was so hard to buy meds for birds in Canada.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Are there any pet stores in your area that sell 'aquarium fish' supplies? Some of these meds can be found there.


----------



## aemi (Jan 20, 2012)

Well... I would like to thank you all for your support. It really made a difference. However, the cute little fella passed away. It was early around 6 am when I waked up to check on him see if he needs more water or food. I do miss him, I just love pigeons. Respect for all of you who take care of them and raise them. 

I am a bit frustrated at how hard it was to get the proper medication for him, the avian vet here (yeah I was able to find one), did not give me any guarantees that he will give the pigeon back to me. Basically everything that's antibiotics here, needs a prescription and thus a vet.

Foy, had some things out of stock, but I did find something so I called yesterday and the price was like 50$ (because of the shipping, just regular ground shipping for only one medication) and he said this medication might not be allowed and or I might have some trouble at the border so I have to check with the border regulations first. 

It does not matter anymore now, but I never know when I will need it again.

//Later

We sincerely apologize, but due to State and Federal Pharmacy Law, we are unable to ship prescription medications to outside of the United States or United States Territories.

We appreciate you contacting Drs. Foster and Smith Pharmacy in regards to your inquiry.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Oh, I'm so sorry he passed. Thanks for trying for him. Not being able to get ahold of the right meds there sure does make it hard.


----------



## Dove Lady (Apr 15, 2011)

After reading this thread.. (as that I have a scalped baby) In Toronto I get my pigeon meds from 2 places.. pigeon plus..(brampton) Tony has WAY more on hand then his website shows.. always call! Also.. in Mississauga.. Pleasant View Farms (Tonoli Rd) has all manner of fowl. I get my feed from there. Both has MANY antibiotics (some because I requested it)  if you can't find something, get in touch.. I'll send it to ya!


----------



## pirab buk (Sep 8, 2011)

Both dove lady AND aemi had scalped pigeons?
How awful. How does this happen (the scalping)?


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

pirab buk said:


> Both dove lady AND aemi had scalped pigeons?
> How awful. How does this happen (the scalping)?


Aggressive or young cocks with no mate will go into a nest and peck the babies. Or a baby can fall out of a nest and get pecked by adults.


----------



## Dove Lady (Apr 15, 2011)

Mine may have come from a female looking to take over a nest while the parents were out... or the parents knew there was something wrong with him... mother know's best.. even if we don't agree.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Dove Lady said:


> Mine may have come from a female looking to take over a nest while the parents were out... or the parents knew there was something wrong with him... mother know's best.. even if we don't agree.


even though this is an old thread.
I don't think a parent bird will scalp it's baby because something is wrong with him. there have been instances where they just do not recognize the baby as theirs when it gets a certain age or they are fighting in the nest box and don't recognize them in the frenzy.. I have checked on hens and lifted them up to look at babies and her pecking my hand..sometimes the baby will move and the hen will peck them too in the movement of things.. so it is hard to say why parent birds do it to their own. most times it is because single birds with nothing else to do want to compete and find a mate and will attack babies in the nest. hens and cocks.


----------

